# BRC these days



## ComingBack (Dec 7, 2009)

Back in 2005 it was all Cool and the Gang to wear Oakley boots to BRC.  I'm just wondering if that is still permitted.  How about other non-issue military looking boots?


----------



## SoloKing (Dec 7, 2009)

BRC was pulled under the SOI/TECOM flag pole and is now co-located with SOI. Non issue anything while anywere in the area is a bad idea, do to the high consentration of "MoTards" and "Squard to Gos" running around trying to impress each other by "locking Devil Dogs on."


----------



## 25&5 (Dec 7, 2009)

SoloKing is right.  Don't try it. Don't bring them. Don't draw attention. Have serviceable cammies w/name tapes.  Be squared-away like you are walking through Mainside or the MEK.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 8, 2009)

SoloKing said:


> BRC was pulled under the SOI/TECOM flag pole and is now co-located with SOI. Non issue anything while anywere in the area is a bad idea, do to the high consentration of "MoTards" and "Squard to Gos" running around trying to impress each other by "locking Devil Dogs on."


 
And why give them ammunition... Used to drive me crazy watching SNCOs & NCOs wearing out some poor PFC for uniform issues, yet letting peers & officers walk right by.

Like I used to tell my Marines.  "I don't care if you walk around the shop or in the field with your hands in your pockets, etc.  But when you go out of our house, clear yourself.  It'll make life easier for all of us."

Also drove me crazy when you see Marines getting their ass chewed (or chewing it myself) and looking all surprised & injured.  Everyone knows the rules.  Agree with them or not, either way I don't give a damn.  But don't get all butt-hurt if you get your ass chewed for breaking them.


----------

